# HGH, who to trust?  Cost is NOT the issue, but WHO?



## jagstd (May 21, 2012)

Simple question most that know understand well.  Can anyone point me in a non bunk direction?  I lost my current source and really need to hook up with a new partner as time is now an issue.

Peace,

Jagstd


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't trust anyone, the GH game today is a joke. Your money is best spent elsewhere.

-T


----------



## jagstd (May 21, 2012)

Well shit dude, I appreciate the fast reply, just NOT the answer i was looking for or hoping for.


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

jagstd said:


> Well shit dude, I appreciate the fast reply, just NOT the answer i was looking for or hoping for.



Its sad, GH just isnt what it was years ago my dude. Spend the money on some good AAS and peps, save 100-150$ week for groceries and you can do anything.

To get the effects of GH I simply use GHRP's and GHRH's...best bang for your buck and you KNOW youre getting the highest quality GH possible, GH secreted by your pituitary


----------



## keith1569 (May 21, 2012)

Twist what is your Peptides protocol


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

We set up a lab testing forum for guys who want to see recent testing.
*
Lab Testing*


----------



## jagstd (May 21, 2012)

The peptide thing, honestly confuses the crap out of me.  Can you outline a strong protocol for someone like me that is used to doing two pops a day of 3 iu's of GH?  It would be greatly appreciated bro. 





TwisT said:


> Its sad, GH just isnt what it was years ago my dude. Spend the money on some good AAS and peps, save 100-150$ week for groceries and you can do anything.
> 
> To get the effects of GH I simply use GHRP's and GHRH's...best bang for your buck and you KNOW youre getting the highest quality GH possible, GH secreted by your pituitary


----------



## jagstd (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Heavy. I KNOW this will come off as sounding stupid... but I actually emailed Z with a question or two on his HGH and never got a response. I did recall a couple positive GH lab reviews of his.  Really need to get the ball rolling and fast. V





heavyiron said:


> We set up a lab I testing forum for guys who want to see recent testing.
> *
> Lab Testing*


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Even lab testing can be misleading. A vial of GHRP will result in serum GH reading, making the user believe he has AWESOME rHGH!!!! When hes simply injecting GHRP. I know for a fact there are places that sell GHRP or GHRH as GH



heavyiron said:


> We set up a lab testing forum for guys who want to see recent testing.
> *
> Lab Testing*


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Twist what is your Peptides protocol





jagstd said:


> The peptide thing, honestly confuses the crap out of me.  Can you outline a strong protocol for someone like me that is used to doing two pops a day of 3 iu's of GH?  It would be greatly appreciated bro.



Let me finish this poop (posting while on the toilet is the ultimate satisfaction), eat some dinner, and I will write you guys a nice article on how to mimic rHGH use with peptides


----------



## Lordsks (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Even lab testing can be misleading. A vial of GHRP will result in serum GH reading, making the user believe he has AWESOME rHGH!!!! When hes simply injecting GHRP. I know for a fact there are places that sell GHRP or GHRH as GH



3 hours after administration of GHRP's???  That's what these guys are doing when test HGH. I can see within the first hour but 3 hours later?


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

hmmm,

so  peptides can give the same results as gh?????

I'd really like to see more replies here, and by guys with real life experience


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> 3 hours after administration of GHRP's???  That's what these guys are doing when test HGH. I can see within the first hour but 3 hours later?



IMO the GHRP would not show raised serum levels using the Lab testing protocol.  The GHRP/GHRH peaks in about 15-20 minutes and steadily declines over a 3 hour period...


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IMO the GHRP would not show raised serum levels using the Lab testing protocol.  The GHRP/GHRH peaks in about 15-20 minutes and steadily declines over a 3 hour period...




Look at the dose, most people dose GHRP over 5x that. Chart doesn't specify IM vs Sub-q which would also drastically alter values. Many people dont wait the full 3 hours either.  Just some food for thought!


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Ive been on a CJC+GHRP protocol for a while. its worked very well. CJC for consistant elevated levels, GHRP during my post workout slin window. Also a little DES but thats another story.



parsifal09 said:


> hmmm,
> 
> so  peptides can give the same results as gh?????
> 
> I'd really like to see more replies here, and by guys with real life experience


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

like to see more replies

im about to get hgh,but if peptides can give same/similar results, i'll go with peptides

i'm mainly interested in the fat burning effects


----------



## colochine (May 21, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> like to see more replies
> 
> im about to get hgh,but if peptides can give same/similar results, i'll go with peptides
> 
> i'm mainly interested in the fat burning effects



How much you weigh pars??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Look at the dose, most people dose GHRP over 5x that. Chart doesn't specify IM vs Sub-q which would also drastically alter values. Many people dont wait the full 3 hours either.  Just some food for thought!



I agree that there are lots of variables.  Dose is only going to play a roll to a certain point.. you can only get so much juice out of an orange.. haha. IM would absorb slightly faster and therefore would peak faster than Subq.   Regardless, In my opinion, it wouldn't test if the protocol for testing HGH was followed.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

how much do I weigh??????


207 last week


----------



## fatsopower (May 21, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> like to see more replies
> 
> im about to get hgh,but if peptides can give same/similar results, i'll go with peptides
> 
> i'm mainly interested in the fat burning effects


are they easier to use?


----------



## Pork Chop (May 21, 2012)

I have lost a boat load of money trying to buy gh even since january of this year. if you want real good gh, fuck your doctor. thats the best way bro.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

no idea
i know nothing about peptides

there's a lot of them,it's a bit confusing



fatsopower said:


> are they easier to use?


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Here you homos go, read up

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/163969-rhgh-ghrh-ghrp-breaking-down-twist.html


-T


----------



## Thresh (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Here you homos go, read up
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/163969-rhgh-ghrh-ghrp-breaking-down-twist.html
> 
> ...



Haha. Well played. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Digitalash (May 23, 2012)

euroking and uncle z seem to have good gh right now, based on lab tests


----------

